

Software Licenses Explained In Plain English - sawcreatives
http://bluefletch.com/blog/software-licensing-the-intersection-of-technology-law/

======
tokai
Author is clueless. Linux is provided as an example of open source software,
even though it is publicised under a free software licence.

~~~
dottrap
Actually, no, the author is correct. Most people don't get the licenses
correct nor truly understand them. The notions of "free" vs. "open" are often
conflated or not well defined.

This author has correctly identified the distinction and tries to lay it out
in human terms.

Before the Internet went mainstream, I used to see a lot more GPL software
that was pay-for. If you paid and got the binary, then the GPL entitled you to
also get the source code. But if you didn't pay, there was no way to get
anything since it wasn't distributed to you.

